# Guam Gecko



## sandman77 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm not a photographer, but I thought ya'll might like to see something different.  I'm in Guam right now and these geckos are everywhere.  So I stepped outside my room and snapped a picture real quick.


----------



## Baby Bear (Mar 28, 2007)

Cool little critter, thanks for sharing


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 28, 2007)

*Neat pic!*

Do they 'talk' (make a 'qricckk' noise) like the house lizards in the Phillippines?  That was the difference between there and here in the US, they don't 'talk' here.


----------



## bigswamp (Mar 28, 2007)

Neat pic.  The Okinawan geckos talked when I was there.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 28, 2007)

Colorful little guy.  Thanks for sharing him with us.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 28, 2007)

That's a cool looking leeezard. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## sandman77 (Mar 28, 2007)

*They talk a lot!*

They are awesome...like birds chirping at night.  The only problem is when you have one in the room that decides to talk to you as soon as you turn the lights out to go to sleep.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like it would make a great bass lure..  Neat little guy.


----------



## leo (Mar 29, 2007)

*Neat,  sandman77*

The 1'st time I was in Guam, they still had parts of the island restricted because of live ammo, but I guess it has changed a bunch since the 50 and 60's 

I stayed in some screened, thatched huts on the beach at Papeete Tahiti many years ago, and you had to be real careful if you got up during the night not to step on some of them , you became fully awake real quick


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 29, 2007)

sandman77 said:


> They are awesome...like birds chirping at night.  The only problem is when you have one in the room that decides to talk to you as soon as you turn the lights out to go to sleep.



They were such bug getters in my apartment in Dagupan City (Philippines, during a short term missionary project) that I never liked to 'shoo' them out of there...  realli entertaining!


----------



## nickel back (Mar 29, 2007)

cool pic!


----------

